# Tlp 521-4 con proteus



## joselitri (Feb 5, 2010)

Buen dia compañeros.
Alguno sabe como usar el optoacoplador tlp521-4 con proteus?solo encuentro el Moc3xxx pero solo tiene una salida y necesito 4....o sabeis la forma de adaptar esto para que sean 4?? Muchas gracias.


----------

